
Wikipedia held page hostage to protect captive NYT reporter - talison
http://blogs.siliconvalley.com/gmsv/2009/06/wikipedia-held-page-hostage-to-protect-captive-nyt-reporter.html
======
tptacek
This has already been talked to death here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=678330>

Salient detail: WP:BLP, the "bio of a living person" rules (which are the
strictest rules in the project) already explicitly covered this case.

